

Ashton Kutcher annotates Steve Jobs' 1982 Academy of Achievement speech - dshankar
http://news.rapgenius.com/Steve-jobs-academy-of-achievement-speech-1982-lyrics

======
pud
Ashton Kutcher plays Steve Jobs in the new movie and did a crazy amount of
research for the role.

He listened to hundreds of Steve's talks, studied art & topics that influenced
Jobs, read Jobs' favorite books, obsessed over him for months, ate Jobs' diet,
even learned to walk like Jobs (who has an odd gait, likely due to years of
walking barefoot).

I got to see a screening of the movie yesterday with subsequent QA by Kutcher.
Even though he's humble and doesn't claim to be an expert, it was borderline
freaky how well Kutcher seems to understand Jobs. At least, from the point-of-
view of someone who wasn't friends or family.

I consider him an expert.

Related: I like when RapGenius branches out from rap. I wonder if it will
always be called RapGenius for non-rap content, or if they'll come up with a
more general brand name. I think it'd be neat if RapGenius became as broad as
Wikipedia.

~~~
fsck--off
> I consider him an expert.

What do you make of this Wozniak's comments [1]:

    
    
      "It's so awful and atrocious," said Wozniak, 
      who said he got access to a copy of the movie's script. 
      "Unlike the way Steve and I really dealt with each other.
    
      "I didn't want to have much to do with that movie."
    

[1] [http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/30/tech/innovation/wozniak-
jobs-m...](http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/30/tech/innovation/wozniak-jobs-
movie/index.html?hpt=hp_bn5)

news.yc discussion of [1]:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157396)

~~~
tvon
Woz is not commenting on the script, not on Ashton Kutcher.

~~~
tvon
(Note this should have been "Woz is commenting on the script, not on Ashton
Kutcher.")

------
Zweihander
We got Ja Rule on the phone. Let's see what Ja's thoughts are...

~~~
flyt
For those that don't know this reference, from Dave Chappelle:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo-
ddYhXAZc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo-ddYhXAZc)

~~~
sebkomianos
Do you speak reddit flyt?

------
mentos
'That seems to dovetail with their goal of annotating the entire internet, a
notion that would seem to sit well with Andreesen Horowitz and other Rap
Genius investors including Ashton Kutcher and budding venture capitalist Nas.'

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2013/05/02/...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/zackomalleygreenburg/2013/05/02/how-
rap-genius-created-news-genius-at-disrupt-ny/)

~~~
acqq
I wish this can be upvoted much higher.

A celebrity-signed promotion. Otherwise, we gain practically no new
information.

------
cgs1019
Sorry..what's the significance of this (I feel like I'm missing something)?

~~~
dataminer
Ashton Kutcher is portraying Steve Jobs in an upcoming movie.

~~~
cgs1019
Right, I realized that. I guess I don't grok what RapGenius and these
annotations are about.

~~~
mmahemoff
RapGenius is a YC-funded (and VC-backed) company that lets people annotate rap
lyrics. BUT rap is just the initial theme that helps them fine-tune the
product. It's increasingly used as a general annotation engine.

So here's a high-profile investor demonstrating exactly that point, that it
can be used beyond rap.

~~~
kahirsch
But what do these annotations _mean_? Are they things that Jobs said that
weren't in the prepared remarks? Are they some kind of ironic commentary by
Ashton Kutcher? Are they explanatory annotations?

------
skannamalai
semi-related: I saw the trailer for Jobs before Pacific Rim and it was cut to
be laughably bad, like a Daily Show or MADtv sketch. I have low hopes for the
movie, but the trailer seemed almost intentionally terrible.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nryTz9iBqEI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nryTz9iBqEI)

~~~
danellis
They show Jobs and Woz with the caption "It only takes one person..." Nice :-\

~~~
acqq
Typical Hollywood pushing stereotypes to the extreme "That's what the public
wants, bro. You want this to sell."

On another side, Jobs going around barefooted and even stinking _is_ a true
story. It's really a good material for the movies.

